# Augurii



## Frithurik (21 Luglio 2017)

Non so più niente di te, ormai sono anni che non ci sentiamo più . Non credo nemmeno che tu mi pensi più, e che leggerai questa dedica ma voglio augurarti lo stesso buon compleanno. Si, un felice Compleanno è tutto quello che ti auguro. Che tu possa avere sempre gioia e serenità! Spero almeno che tu stia bene.
Auguri.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Luglio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Non so più niente di te, ormai sono anni che non ci sentiamo più . Non credo nemmeno che tu mi pensi più, e che leggerai questa dedica ma voglio augurarti lo stesso buon compleanno. Si, un felice Compleanno è tutto quello che ti auguro. Che tu possa avere sempre gioia e serenità! Spero almeno che tu stia bene.
> Auguri.


un augurio malinconico. Se permetti,   faccio gli auguri a te, affinché questo giorno possa trovare nel tempo un significato diverso. Buon venerdì


----------



## Frithurik (21 Luglio 2018)

*21.07.2108*



Frithurik ha detto:


> Non so più niente di te, ormai sono anni che non ci sentiamo più . Non credo nemmeno che tu mi pensi più, e che leggerai questa dedica ma voglio augurarti lo stesso buon compleanno. Si, un felice Compleanno è tutto quello che ti auguro. Che tu possa avere sempre gioia e serenità! Spero almeno che tu stia bene.
> Auguri.


Buon compleanno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Luglio 2018)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Buon compleanno.


 ancora lo stesso pensiero


----------



## alberto15 (23 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ancora lo stesso pensiero


la pensi ancora. Male , molto male.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> la pensi ancora. Male , molto male.


non io lui frithurik


----------

